# ISO Reese Goose Box



## ryanwolf (Feb 4, 2008)

Looking for a used 20k goose box. Any leads would be appreciated.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

I realize you're not asking for opinions on hitches, but figured what the heck.

http://andersenhitches.com/Products...5th-wheel-connection-2-gooseneck-version.aspx

I had the B&W that mounted to the gooseneck ball just prior to this one and the difference in the ride and the ease of use pulling my 42' toyhauler is incredible.

Just thought I would throw it out there since not many people are familiar with it. Good luck!


----------



## ryanwolf (Feb 4, 2008)

Iâ€™ve heard good things about those but I do not want any rails in my bed. Iâ€™ve got a companion hitch now.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

ryanwolf said:


> Iâ€™ve heard good things about those but I do not want any rails in my bed. Iâ€™ve got a companion hitch now.


It doesn't mount to rails, it connects to your goose neck ball. Shortest vid I could find that just shows how easy it mounts.


----------

